# Willie The Pigeon Eating McDonalds Fries !!!



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Heres a few New pics. of Silly Willie, He recently learned to eat French fries, and I took Him to work with Me yesterday, and stopped to get Him some fries, He jumped down off the seat back and started eating like a pig,,,eon. every where We go People point and laugh at Him when they see Him riding around looking out the window.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know he likes them, but they are not good for him at all. Infact they are really bad for him. EEK...just the salt!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool pics' Mike but, you should know that can't be good for him. He is a cool bird though........


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

What a good friend you have...I love it!!!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Mike, as always your adventures are so cute with Willy. However, please do not feed him french fries.......they are extreemly bad for him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, Mike...it's possible part of a fry could get "stuck" and cause Willie a lot of baaaad trouble!

He is a wonderful pij and such a character! I know you would be devastated if anything happened to him...and so would we!!

I LOVE his adventures...you are truly blessed to have such a wonderful companion!!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks You all, I didnt know they were that bad for Him, Ill cut them out,, He really just ate 2 or 3 and as a treat. and I broke them up really small.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeahhh...discontinue...it will shorten his life greatly eating those...as well as that the Oil they are fried in Oil is made from GMO Canola or Corn, either of which will cause really bad problems for anyone eating them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Willie is the coolest pij. Thanks for sharing the pics. I just love this bird.

Reti


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

He's a character all right! i know just how he feels. They're so bad for you but taste so good!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He's a lovely bird! In the summer when people have lunch outside, loadsa pigeons and starlings come along for fries. We tried telling 'em about healthy eating, and they just say "Huh! Poop to that - just gimme big mac and fries to go!"

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> He's a lovely bird! In the summer when people have lunch outside, loadsa pigeons and starlings come along for fries. We tried telling 'em about healthy eating, and they just say "Huh! Poop to that - just gimme big mac and fries to go!"
> 
> John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Willie is lucky to have you as a friend, as you always watching out for his well being and his health.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Willie looks like he could chew nails. One tough-looking pigeon.


I autopsied a feral pigeon (*Pigeon Carter*, from _Neumarkt_ "New Market," Cologne) who had what appeared to be some over-fried undigested French fires lodged in his crop. It may not have been the primary cause of his death, but he was malnourished (had a very thin keel bone), and would move his head and neck from one side to the other while stretching his neck, as though to dislodge the fried, hard-pointed bits of potatoes.

Larry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Larry...that is so sad. Poor pigeon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My birds love fries  Not the pigeons, but the chickens and ducks. We prefer baking our fries rather than using all that oil. The birds don't get a whole lot of fries since we don't fix them that often, but they enjoy cold hard fries much more than we do, LOL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Big difference between an duck/chicken crop and that of a pigeon.


----------



## BellaLena (May 21, 2010)

If he loves fries so much, you can always cut up a potato and "bake" them. My cockatiel, Baby, was crazy for fries and this is what I did for her "on occasion." But I only gave her the inside which was soft.

Thanks for sharing... He is a hoot  Best of luck with him


----------

